# Tortuga Tavern 2014



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything looks great MM ... wonderful work.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the cannons!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The details are so well done and I love the humorous touches - the heads on sticks with goofy eyes and wigs, the direction sign for CVS, and the poop deck poster on the bathroom door:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow MM! It looks so GREAT! I love all the poses and you did a knock out job on the faux wooden things and the cannons. You have done a fantastic job with this, and I love all your intricate details. I know this is silly, but I think my favorite thing is the skeleton drinking the bottle of wine. How did you pull that off? Is it cellophane? It looks just like a stream of wine going into his mouth. I so want to borrow this idea. I don't have a pirate them, but all of my skeletons really like the vino.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Arrrggghhh Matey, this is a smashing good set up!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Terrific display!
Well done MM


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow MM! It looks so GREAT! I love all the poses and you did a knock out job on the faux wooden things and the cannons. You have done a fantastic job with this, and I love all your intricate details. I know this is silly, but I think my favorite thing is the skeleton drinking the bottle of wine. How did you pull that off? Is it cellophane? It looks just like a stream of wine going into his mouth. I so want to borrow this idea. I don't have a pirate them, but all of my skeletons really like the vino.


Pumpkin5 really took the words out of my mouth! The wine stream is a great little addition. Well done!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

highbury said:


> Pumpkin5 really took the words out of my mouth! The wine stream is a great little addition. Well done!!!


:jol:It's not that I take the words out of your mouth HB, I just prattle on and on so that I pretty much cover everything you could possibly say in my exhaustive ramblings...
Your pirate scene is gorgeous MM; the fantasy, the frolic, the details! So good in every way MatrixM!

...now....about the wine stream......


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The wine stream is aluminum foil coiled up then red cellophane. I drilled small hole in the plastic bottle he's holding and inserted on e end there and the other end thru his mouth just a little past his jaw so it stays in place. Got the idea from Halloween Lady's teapot scene one year.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone...this year was alot of fun collecting all the artifacts. I sold all of it already too. Too much to store. Not enough room.....


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

What an awesome job! Mind if I borrow the aluminum foil/cellophane trick? 

Nice touch getting the clouds to roll in for your pictures. They add just the right touch to the scene.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

YO HO! Love the nautical details.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic display. How many skellies do you have? I love the drinking one and your sign is awesome. The scene setter looks fantastic too. Well done! Lots of lovely ideas here for a pirate theme.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You pulled it off!!! Yay. What a wonderful job. If the party turned out half as great as your props did then it must been a blast! I hope those boys know how lucky they are.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wonderful job full of fine detail! I got some great ideas to add to my Pirate display.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Of all the available themes to pick from, pirates have always been one I'd like to try sometime. I really love all the details you can put into this kind of theme and you did it flawlessly. Really enjoyable to watch and I know your TOT's loved it. Too bad it's all gone but I think a lot of us can identify with the storage issue. Well done MM (I also love the zombie sign we traded for the hat too)


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I really loved this theme. I was literally buying all kinds of odds and ends for it since Jan 2014. In thrift store/garage sales/goodwill etc. If you need anything and she is willing to part with, Celipops got alot of my stash, the real nice bottles, big plates, etc. Mickell on other "hf" got all the burlap bags.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The other weird thing is pirate stuff hardly ever goes on sale, so look early, and people love this theme not only halloween - but weddings!! what???? Yes! weddings. I had someone buy alot of my stuff asking price right away for her wedding. All my big stuff was gone before halloween ( i know i know - but this was the best time to sell it, not after halloween)


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for noticing...I like to make my haunts not so "heavy" if you know what I mean. I like to have little funny things here and there. Making it more fun and lighthearted. Like last year with my nuclear fallout had a sign that said "got ki?" Stuff like that.



RoxyBlue said:


> The details are so well done and I love the humorous touches - the heads on sticks with goofy eyes and wigs, the direction sign for CVS, and the poop deck poster on the bathroom door:jol:


http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Love all the skellies! Pirate haunts always seem like so much fun to put together. Not to mention it kicks ass as a party theme.

Nice job on the lighting and ambiance - you achieved lightheartedness without compromising the thematic flow. 

Very cool!

Grimm


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful display, lots of detail and eye candy. the cannons look great, but the skellie drinking wine really caught my eye. Brilliant!!!! I can see that having so many other applications. Well done!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fantastic pirate haunt, mm!!! The skelly drinking wine, the cannons, the Poop Deck..the lighting was perfect too!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Pirates! I love pirates especially the way you do it! Your attention is the details is awesome. I'm taking notes as I watch this again while making my to do list for 2015.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone take all the ideas you want....since I sold almost everything, moving on to another theme next year.....


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I did find some things I kept: the wood box (not sure if keep as is or refinish it???)
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1522&pictureid=19169

and the crate made of foam to the right of the pic:

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1522&pictureid=20091

SHHHHH!!! Hubs doesn't know, heck I didn't know till today...hahaha


----------



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

looks amazing would love to do a pirate theme once


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

AIIIIIII think it looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Love all the details!


----------

